# DNP Log from a Beginner - 250mg/Day - 31 Days



## ButDoYouDeadlift

Sup bitches


This is going to be my diary post for my experience with DNP. 


I train 3 days a week - light cardio but mainly focused on compound lifts and accessories
I also train 1 day a week where I just box as a form of HIIT cardio in a boxing gym - I anticipate that the DNP might leave me to depleted to do any sparing work, so I’ll just do some light pads.


Diet is going to be clean, am going to run in a caloric deficit. I am 6’5 and have a BMR of 2313.16.t. I plan on eating about 1400-2000 calories per day. 230g protein, low carb (probably under 100g, will have to experiment and see how the sides are).




Sides I’m expecting:
- Heat
- Lethargy
- Yellow jizz


Sides I’m really hoping not to get:
- Any sign of NP
- Yellow skin/eyes
- A rash (I have benadryl ready for this).


But just in case, here are my plans for any of these sides:
- For heat/lethargy I’ll be running an EC stack, 24mg ephe x 200mg caffeine, x3 daily (already running this with no problem).
- if I get any sign of NP (numbness/pins and needles) I’m cutting DNP and never running it again. I’m hoping the 600mg of NAC I’m taking will slim any chance of this happening (negligible data on this though).
- If I get a rash i'll take benadryl, if the rash persists I'll stop the cycle and try again in a month. Various research I've read has said that your body builds a tolerance to DNP if I happen to be allergic.


Also, gonna drink **** ton of water, I already drink a ridiculous amount so this won’t matter too much. Some v8 juice here and there.


Morning:


5ml High Potency Fish Oil (1000mg epa/550mg dha)
600mg NAC
250mg DNP
50g Protein Shake with 5g Creatine
3x Ephedrine (24mg), 1x200g Caffeine (3 times a day)

If I have trouble sleeping at night I'll pop a melatonin.

I'm about to take my first 250mg dose, so I'll update accordingly.

Starting weight: 226, hoping to get close to 200 (I realize this is probably not going to happen, the closer the better though).

Any last minute tips/advice welcome.


----------



## pumperalbo

hi i will read this log , nice

recommend you start with your weight at 2200 first, you'll have a good deficit with DNP either way.

1400 calories are too hard on DNP, even at 2000 calories I am currently take pictures that makes me wonder

how much body fat do you have?


----------



## ButDoYouDeadlift

pumperalbo said:


> hi i will read this log , nice
> 
> recommend you start with your weight at 2200 first, you'll have a good deficit with DNP either way.
> 
> 1400 calories are too hard on DNP, even at 2000 calories I am currently take pictures that makes me wonder
> 
> how much body fat do you have?



Hey there, thanks for tuning in.

BF% hard to say, never really compared. I'd say 25%-30%? Somewhere in there.

I'll probably end up consuming around 1600-2000, I actually have really good willpower when it comes to dieting so I don't really anticipate I'll find the DNP cravings that difficult to deal with.

I took before pictures, I'll take another one a week after my cycle and post both of them.


----------



## pumperalbo

ButDoYouDeadlift said:


> Hey there, thanks for tuning in.
> 
> BF% hard to say, never really compared. I'd say 25%-30%? Somewhere in there.
> 
> I'll probably end up consuming around 1600-2000, I actually have really good willpower when it comes to dieting so I don't really anticipate I'll find the DNP cravings that difficult to deal with.
> 
> I took before pictures, I'll take another one a week after my cycle and post both of them.




ok, very good, that's what makes me happy, a lot of success

I'm always extremely hungry, unfortunately, even without dnp, so I limit myself to the calories at dnp with eca

what do you always mean with v8 juice?

do you think this american tomato juice is this v8 juice?  https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/61+hWhoJ-jL._SL1024_.jpg

or powerrade zero?


----------



## ButDoYouDeadlift

pumperalbo said:


> ok, very good, that's what makes me happy, a lot of success
> 
> I'm always extremely hungry, unfortunately, even without dnp, so I limit myself to the calories at dnp with eca
> 
> what do you always mean with v8 juice?
> 
> do you think this american tomato juice is this v8 juice?
> 
> or powerrade zero?



Yes, V8 juice is the one you linked. Upon research people recommend it because: 30 calories, 95mg sodium, 600mg potassium, vit c, low sugar (~4g). need to get some potassium and electrolytes and v8 is what i've read everyone recommends. tastes like utter ass tho

I originally bought a 24 pack of gatorade but it's loaded with sugar (40g/bottle) and only has 75mg of potassium. It sucks because I love Gatorade but sugar bloats me really badly. i also didnt buy gatorade 0 so its 150cals/bottle. ill probably just drink it as a PWO after my cycle is over


----------



## pumperalbo

ButDoYouDeadlift said:


> Hey there, thanks for tuning in.
> 
> BF% hard to say, never really compared. I'd say 25%-30%? Somewhere in there.
> 
> I'll probably end up consuming around 1600-2000, I actually have really good willpower when it comes to dieting so I don't really anticipate I'll find the DNP cravings that difficult to deal with.
> 
> I took before pictures, I'll take another one a week after my cycle and post both of them.







what kind of carbs do you have with 30 calories and so few carbohydrates? from v8 juice?

As far as I can see in Google all have on 330ml about 10carbohydrates and more unfortunately

There are different sorts of the v8 juice



thanks for help


----------



## ButDoYouDeadlift

pumperalbo said:


> what kind of carbs do you have with 30 calories and so few carbohydrates? from v8 juice?
> 
> As far as I can see in Google all have on 330ml about 10carbohydrates and more unfortunately
> 
> There are different sorts of the v8 juice
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for help



I can't post links but go to google and type "V8® 100% VEGETABLE JUICE LOW SODIUM", it's the 2nd link.

6g carb, 30 cals, 600mg pot, 50% vit c


----------



## pumperalbo

thanks i have found 


i will buy


----------



## motown1002

DNP is some mean stuff.  Be careful.  Not going to bash, so I will only ask why would you turn to this, this soon?  If you are 25-30% you could make a lot of progress losing bf with clean calorie deficit diet and cardio.  You could even just do clen and t3.  Jumping straight to DNP is a big jump.  With that being said, good luck and I hope you get what you are looking for.


----------



## Gibsonator

with that username i am very curious as to what ypu deadlift...


----------



## PillarofBalance

Welcome to UG 

Crystal or powder dnp?


----------



## Gibsonator

PillarofBalance said:


> Welcome to UG
> 
> Crystal or powder dnp?



it's actually crystal meth aka glass. dude's gonna get shredded af


----------



## ButDoYouDeadlift

Gibsonator said:


> with that username i am very curious as to what ypu deadlift...



Nothing notable, just my favorite lift. 



PillarofBalance said:


> Welcome to UG
> 
> Crystal or powder dnp?



It's Powder, 250mg. Reputable vendor from what I've seen.



motown1002 said:


> DNP is some mean stuff. Be careful. Not going to bash, so I will only ask why would you turn to this, this soon? If you are 25-30% you could make a lot of progress losing bf with clean calorie deficit diet and cardio. You could even just do clen and t3. Jumping straight to DNP is a big jump. With that being said, good luck and I hope you get what you are looking for.



Yes you are 100% correct. I went from 320 to 225 by clean dieting/solid strength routine. The remaining 25 lbs I want to lose is stubborn. I've been on a clean-cheat free diet for the past 6 months and my weight has not moved. I realize it will in time, but I just want something to speed up the process.

I've read up on the risks of DNP and am aware of what I'm getting myself into. Been researching it for a few weeks now.

Anyways, todays the end of my first day.
Drank 4L of water, pissed about 8 times, no side effects.
Gym went great, got new PRs on DL/Squats, didn't have time to finish my entire routine. Going back tomorrow for some light cardio and to finish what I couldn't off (close grip bench and some rows).

Got home and popped a mult vit, 600mg more nac, scarfed down as a v8, didn't feel anything relevant today. Kinda surprised, I've read tons of logs and I'd say about a good 90% of them say they felt a small increase to heat during the day on their first day, I live in Canada and it's like -25 where I am, it's ****ing freezing, didn't notice anything relevant. I expect I will in the new few days.

Completely unrelated: I decided to take a dose of EC before the gym and I felt noticeably stronger today, which is weird because Caffeine usually doesn't do anything to me (don't even drink coffee). And also, my nose was running at the gym, I'm not sick. Could just be a weird placebo effect but weirdly enough I felt like I could actually breathe through my nose (I usually have a stuffed nose).

This morning I took 600mg of NAC as a test since I've never taken it: within 20 minutes I had heartburn. Upon researching it, people recommend that I take a good amount of water with NAC. On my second 600mg dose today I drank a shit ton of water and had no heartburn, weird.

I should say I have a high tolerance for basically any stimulant I've ever taken in my life. When I first started taking ECA, I (stupidly) took max dose right away (24e/200mg caf x 3 a day) and it did absolutely nothing to me: not even suppress my appetite. I realize DNP is no joke, but I also am not expecting the sides to be nearly as bad as everyone is making out. I also think running 250mg dosages is going to keep the sides in check. I'm asthmatic and have used inhalers a lot in my life, they never really worked on me. Caffeine (usually) doesn't do anything to me. I'm guessing it's also because I'm 6'5 and a big guy in general.

Got an interview tomorrow, wish me luck =)

Night all


----------



## PillarofBalance

What are you taking for ephedrine?


----------



## Hurt

ButDoYouDeadlift said:


> Sup bitches
> 
> 
> This is going to be my diary post for my experience with DNP.
> 
> 
> I train 3 days a week - light cardio but mainly focused on compound lifts and accessories
> I also train 1 day a week where I just box as a form of HIIT cardio in a boxing gym - I anticipate that the DNP might leave me to depleted to do any sparing work, so I’ll just do some light pads.
> 
> 
> Diet is going to be clean, am going to run in a caloric deficit. I am 6’5 and have a BMR of 2313.16.t. I plan on eating about 1400-2000 calories per day. 230g protein, low carb (probably under 100g, will have to experiment and see how the sides are).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sides I’m expecting:
> - Heat
> - Lethargy
> - Yellow jizz
> 
> 
> Sides I’m really hoping not to get:
> - Any sign of NP
> - Yellow skin/eyes
> - A rash (I have benadryl ready for this).
> 
> 
> But just in case, here are my plans for any of these sides:
> - For heat/lethargy I’ll be running an EC stack, 24mg ephe x 200mg caffeine, x3 daily (already running this with no problem).
> - if I get any sign of NP (numbness/pins and needles) I’m cutting DNP and never running it again. I’m hoping the 600mg of NAC I’m taking will slim any chance of this happening (negligible data on this though).
> - If I get a rash i'll take benadryl, if the rash persists I'll stop the cycle and try again in a month. Various research I've read has said that your body builds a tolerance to DNP if I happen to be allergic.
> 
> 
> Also, gonna drink **** ton of water, I already drink a ridiculous amount so this won’t matter too much. Some v8 juice here and there.
> 
> 
> Morning:
> 
> 
> 5ml High Potency Fish Oil (1000mg epa/550mg dha)
> 600mg NAC
> 250mg DNP
> 50g Protein Shake with 5g Creatine
> 3x Ephedrine (24mg), 1x200g Caffeine (3 times a day)
> 
> If I have trouble sleeping at night I'll pop a melatonin.
> 
> I'm about to take my first 250mg dose, so I'll update accordingly.
> 
> Starting weight: 226, hoping to get close to 200 (I realize this is probably not going to happen, the closer the better though).
> 
> Any last minute tips/advice welcome.



Did I read the ephedrine dose correctly?? 3x24mg three times a day? So 216mg/day??


----------



## ButDoYouDeadlift

Hurt said:


> Did I read the ephedrine dose correctly?? 3x24mg three times a day? So 216mg/day??



24 mg of ephedrine, 3 times a day

So 72mg total a day and 600mg caffeine.

The brand I'm using is synergex ephedrine. I live I  Canada so I can just walk in a supplement store and but it.

Also update: woke up in the middle of the night definitely feeling heat. Bed was damp but not soaked. Enjoy the feeling actually: I feel like I'm being hugged all the time lmao

Chugged some water and a melatonin


----------



## NbleSavage

Congratulations on the progress ye already made! It would seem ye get yer shite sorted with this run. Keep an eye on yer temp throughout the day (or at least once per day) also.

Best luck!


----------



## ButDoYouDeadlift

NbleSavage said:


> Congratulations on the progress ye already made! It would seem ye get yer shite sorted with this run. Keep an eye on yer temp throughout the day (or at least once per day) also.
> 
> Best luck!



Thank you very much! Will definitely be keeping an eye on temp.

Gotta say the people on this forum are friendly, instead of getting people calling me an idiot y'all are nice and give advice, I appreciate that.

Day 2:

So around 1:00 am I woke up last night with minor night sweats, wasn't bad or unmanageable. I felt really warm, I kind of enjoyed it. I live in a basement apartment in Canada so it's constantly freezing in my room, didn't need blankets over me last night.

Woke up feeling good today, popped 600mg nac, fish oil, 24mg ephe and 200mg caf this morning, and a multi. Went to my interview, did good I think. Bought some new protein, it's gingerbread flavor, tastes blessed my bros.

Planning on taking 250mg more at 4:20 pm, exactly 24 hours later. Going to the gym around 9 to do some exercises I couldn't finish off yesterday and a little bit of a run + some boxing pad work.

EDIT: Does anyone have any information on creatine with DNP? I read a source that said using creatine on DNP doesn't actually do anything and to go off it for the duration of your cycle, anyone know? Googling gives me mixed results.


----------



## Hurt

ButDoYouDeadlift said:


> 24 mg of ephedrine, 3 times a day
> 
> So 72mg total a day and 600mg caffeine.
> 
> The brand I'm using is synergex ephedrine. I live I  Canada so I can just walk in a supplement store and but it.
> 
> Also update: woke up in the middle of the night definitely feeling heat. Bed was damp but not soaked. Enjoy the feeling actually: I feel like I'm being hugged all the time lmao
> 
> Chugged some water and a melatonin



Oh okay that's what I was hoping! Great log so far, looking forward to following along!


----------



## ButDoYouDeadlift

End of day 2:

I woke up late today, didn't have any breakfast. Woops.


Brunch:
240 cal, 50g protein shake
Multi
24mg Ephedrine, 200mg Caf
600mg NAC

Lunch:
Chicken Wraps, 740 cal (didn't record other macros, woops)
24mg Ephedrine, 200mg Caf
V8 Juice (30 cals)
Multi


Dinner:
3x Hamburgers (no bun, no toppings), 930 cals (wanted to keep carbs/cals low - shitty dinner, didn't have any food. going shopping tmo)
600mg NAC
24mg Ephedrine, 200mg Caf


PWO (went to gym late):
Chickpeas, 400cals
Multi
V8 juice (30 cals)


TOTAL:
2360 cals, 200g+ protein, <100g carbs (got most carbs from wraps), <10g sugar
good dose of potassium, antioxidants, and good fats.

Workout was super light today, I finished what I didn't complete yesterday (cg bench, rows), did a quick 10 minute sprint, and very light boxing work.

No side effects at all yet besides the night sweats yesterday, I anticipate i'll get the same thing tonight. Feeling pretty healthy and good.
I pop a melatonin and that shit knocks me out harder then the punches I get in boxing, nice. first time trying it yesterday, went to bed like a baby
Not too focused on keeping carbs low yet as sides aren't apparent, but I was definitely under 100g today.


Drank 4L of water today, pissed about 10 times no joke. no difference in piss color/jizz color, no sweats, no heat. expecting in the next 2 days. no difference in physique.
night bros

EDIT: also decided to stop taking creatine: don't know if it matters, read a bunch of bro science on google saying it doesn't do anything/can be harmful, i don't really need to be on creatine right now so I'll stop it starting tomorrow


----------



## ButDoYouDeadlift

Day 3:

I felt sides today, but the only side I really felt was increased heat/sweat. I live in a basement apartment so it's always cold, I walked around my house naked today with the window open (-16 today), feels good man.

felt hot as fuark after dinner, my dinner was full of carbs i didn't even think about it. 5mins after eating carbs my body instantly got hot, wasn't undealable but definitely noticeable

I sweat like a ****ing monster at the gym. I've never sweat that much, I sweat so much it went through my sweater, I smelled like ass but felt like a beast; worth it. my friend pointed out to me at one point he was like "bro ur ****ing drenched, look at ur sweater" i looked down and it was an ocean. ec is keeping my caloric intake in fact, no cravings from dnp. i will say though that today i didn't eat breakky or lunch, i had so much shit to do, i was absolutely CRAVING carbs come dinner time.. but this just could be because i was hungry

didn't keep track of macros today, think i finished at 1700 cals, 200g+ protein, 100g carbs, 45g sugar (had a gatorade), took all my supplements plus 2 v8 juices today.

no physique changes, no negative side effects. loving dnp so far =)


----------



## pumperalbo

ButDoYouDeadlift said:


> Day 3:
> 
> I felt sides today, but the only side I really felt was increased heat/sweat. I live in a basement apartment so it's always cold, I walked around my house naked today with the window open (-16 today), feels good man.
> 
> felt hot as fuark after dinner, my dinner was full of carbs i didn't even think about it. 5mins after eating carbs my body instantly got hot, wasn't undealable but definitely noticeable
> 
> I sweat like a ****ing monster at the gym. I've never sweat that much, I sweat so much it went through my sweater, I smelled like ass but felt like a beast; worth it. my friend pointed out to me at one point he was like "bro ur ****ing drenched, look at ur sweater" i looked down and it was an ocean. ec is keeping my caloric intake in fact, no cravings from dnp. i will say though that today i didn't eat breakky or lunch, i had so much shit to do, i was absolutely CRAVING carbs come dinner time.. but this just could be because i was hungry
> 
> didn't keep track of macros today, think i finished at 1700 cals, 200g+ protein, 100g carbs, 45g sugar (had a gatorade), took all my supplements plus 2 v8 juices today.
> 
> no physique changes, no negative side effects. loving dnp so far =)




dnp is the best thing to do if used correctly

I'm just feeling with you

Yesterday also in fitness so sweaty that my towel has pushed through and I had a white everything was yellow haha

today but -0,8kg what more could you want, dnp is the best burner for me if you use it correctly at 2000 calories at the moment what should i say i love it like you


does anyone know that?

Is it true that if somebody says 50 grams of fat, 50 grams of carbs and 400 grams of protein are taken on DNP,

That the protein that is too much is converted into carbohydrates?

So he gets more heat then


----------



## ButDoYouDeadlift

Day 4:

Sides are noticeable now, sweating a lot, piss is bright yellow, slight pain in stomach if I don't drink enough water. no yellow jizz, was kinda looking forward to that

Physique is already different, I'm not sure if that's because the water weight dropped off creatine or the dnp, but my abs are looking more defined.

Macros for the day: 2500 cals, 260g protein, 100g carbs, 60g sugar

I get carb cravings now, I kinda went slightly overboard today, back on track tomorrow. think I just need to drink more water. 

also, anytime i eat carbs at all, instantly sweat buckets right away that lasts for 30mins. i ate rice for dinner and was sitting in a pool of my sweat for 40 minutes.

cya tomorrow

light workout today, did some arm/ab work followed by a 10minute run. didn't want to run any longer, think i was starting to overheat


----------



## pumperalbo

Can someone help me

I'm currently on 500mg of DNP Crystal a day, I sweat a lot but it works if I keep the carbs down.

The problem is I'm at 2000 calories a day, I lose 0.9kg a day, that seems way too much anyway, should I increase calories better?

I hope someone can help me


----------



## Jin

pumperalbo said:


> Can someone help me
> 
> I'm currently on 500mg of DNP Crystal a day, I sweat a lot but it works if I keep the carbs down.
> 
> The problem is I'm at 2000 calories a day, I lose 0.9kg a day, that seems way too much anyway, should I increase calories better?
> 
> I hope someone can help me



Please STFU already.

And why would you eat more instead of taking less DNP? 

A guy on DNP complaining about losing too much weight....next will be another clown complaining he's getting too muscular on a dbol, deca, test bulk.


----------



## pumperalbo

Jin said:


> Please STFU already.
> 
> And why would you eat more instead of taking less DNP?
> 
> A guy on DNP complaining about losing too much weight....next will be another clown complaining he's getting too muscular on a dbol, deca, test bulk.



No, of course I do not complain

but 0.9kg a day at the moment is quite a lot in my opinion I take only DNP no anabolic steroids.

I do not know if that's really 0.9kg fat, or even muscle, because if it's fat I'm happy about it.
I will go to 250mg again on Sunday.

That's why I prefer to ask, because here you can exchange and others read something like that


----------



## ButDoYouDeadlift

Day 5:

Nothing to really report, the only side I'm getting now is random heatflashes. They hit at completely random times, last about 20 minutes, i'd say I get about 2-3 every 6 hours. Not really that bad.

1900 calories today
did a nice workout today, didn't finish though. the sweat fatigues me earlier, i ended up splitting my 2 hour routine into 2 days instead, seems i get more done that way

no carb cravings or night sweats, i do get crazy ass dreams though. no physique changes.

i will say, i smell like shyt all the time. i shower 3 times a day and ****ing smother myself in soap and girly scents and i still smell like a pile of ass. lolz


----------



## pumperalbo

great report


yes, I know this fragrance, the same with me, you smell like something really that is rotten

lately i was in the gym, because i sweated because of dnp, my colleague said to me buh why you smell so severely after chemicals haha

250mg is comfortable, stay at this dose I go from sunday again to 250mg, at 500mg I sweat so extreme I do not realize, especially in the night this heat incredibly very warm I sleep with window open at -5 degrees and 2 fans


----------



## ButDoYouDeadlift

pumperalbo said:


> great report
> 
> 
> yes, I know this fragrance, the same with me, you smell like something really that is rotten
> 
> lately i was in the gym, because i sweated because of dnp, my colleague said to me buh why you smell so severely after chemicals haha
> 
> 250mg is comfortable, stay at this dose I go from sunday again to 250mg, at 500mg I sweat so extreme I do not realize, especially in the night this heat incredibly very warm I sleep with window open at -5 degrees and 2 fans



yeah from what i've read there's really no benefit to going about 250/200mg, yeah you will lose weight quicker, but symptoms can develop quicker, you will have more severe sides, etc. staying at a low dose for a prolonged period seems better


----------



## pumperalbo

Dou you eat Fruits on DNP Cycle? When yes, which fruits?


----------



## ButDoYouDeadlift

No fruit, I'm not a big fan of fruit.

Day 6:

Not much to say, random heatflashes getting more intense. According to the cart there should be 633mg of DNP in my system right now. It only goes up to 675, so this is probably the worst it's gonna get. It makes working out hard.

Also not yellow jizz, big dissapointment.

Cals today: 2140


----------



## pumperalbo

ButDoYouDeadlift said:


> No fruit, I'm not a big fan of fruit.
> 
> Day 6:
> 
> Not much to say, random heatflashes getting more intense. According to the cart there should be 633mg of DNP in my system right now. It only goes up to 675, so this is probably the worst it's gonna get. It makes working out hard.
> 
> Also not yellow jizz, big dissapointment.
> 
> Cals today: 2140



do you weight all day? how many lost daily?


----------



## ButDoYouDeadlift

Day 7:

First day I've felt like utter shit all day, constantly tired, swamp ass, sweating. i've definitely lose weight though, i'm gonna weigh myself tomorrow. im just so tired i dont even want to type, im going to bed


----------



## pumperalbo

ButDoYouDeadlift said:


> Day 7:
> 
> First day I've felt like utter shit all day, constantly tired, swamp ass, sweating. i've definitely lose weight though, i'm gonna weigh myself tomorrow. im just so tired i dont even want to type, im going to bed




how many you have lost weight? how many calories do you eat daily 2000?


----------



## Jin

pumperalbo said:


> how many you have lost weight? how many calories do you eat daily 2000?



Can you imagine the amount/type of questions this guy would ask if he were to take AAS?

PoB said DNP is easy to understand. You aren't getting it: DNP + cake=results.


----------



## ButDoYouDeadlift

Day 8:

For future/current readers sorry I didn't write shit yesterday, that was the first day on DNP I had zero energy and felt sick all day. I woke up today feeling really good.

Completely smashed my workout today, hit PRs on everything, did a HIIT boxing session after. The only sides I am currently maintaining is slight lethargy and random sweat/heatflashes.

I think if I had the choice of doing either 250mg/28 days or 500mg/14 days I'd always pick 250/28. I can't imagine how bad 500 would be for 14 days, I think if I had absolutely nothing to do for 14 days I would probably go for it, but if you have a job or anything it would be hard.

I constantly smell like shit despite showering a **** ton, I have to put a towel on the back of my computer chair because I sweat just sitting in a basement apartment with the window open. Not trying to complain I understand this comes with DNP, just sharing my position.

I have definitely lost weight but the scale has not moved; i presume most of that is waterweight. i don't have any bad sides yet (numbness/np, yellow tint). my pee is extremely yellow, but no yellow jizz.

if i take DNP on an empty stomach = instant heartburn for an hour. it's not painful just uncomfortable, just something to note. im still taking 3x multis, 3x nac, 2x melatonin, and 3x ec every day, I haven't missed.

cals for the day somewhere around 1800, i didn't count today been too busy. i haven't been eating much, i usually intermittent fast and skip morning/lunch (i'll drink my protein shakes in the morning w/ dnp now so i dont get heartburn) but at dinner ill just eat like 1800 cals. i just find it more enjoyable that way instead of spreading out my meals.

To recap:

The first 4 days were easy, zero sides. Day 5 is when the sides hit me: random heatflashes, slight lethargy, trouble falling asleep. Day 6 they ramped, Day 7 they ramped up again, and Day 8 I have 658mg of DNP in my system. At the end of my 31 day cycle I will have 675mg in my system. To this is essentially as bad as it is going to get (besides 17 more mg - which is negligible).

honestly i feel like a lot of the complaints about this drug are so unwarranted. but do your research and don't be an idiot, just take a low dose; assess your tolerance. i can easily do 250mg for 31 days at this rate

because i sweat constantly i have swamp ass; my ass is constantly sweaty and smells like barf. i literally have showered 6 times today and no matter how much soap/scents i use it just wont mask how bad i smell because of the sweat


----------



## pumperalbo

Does anyone know whether ephedrine and sibutramine saturate the same receptor in the brain?

For example, on dnp 2 weeks can you use ephedrine and then 2 weeks sibutramine?

my ephedrine has no real effect anymore after 16 days

hope someone can answer that


----------



## ButDoYouDeadlift

Day 9:

not much to say, i'm pretty tired all the time now. still smell like ass, constant sweat, in general im unproductive

workouts feel better though because of how much i sweat, it's kind of motivating.

i will say today i noticed i have a huge rash on both my arms, however i dont think the rash is from dnp. it's not itchy, what i think is happening is because i sweat so much at the gym my clothes stick to my skin and cause rashes.. used to have this problem a long time ago.

cals for the day: 1700~1900, keeping protein above 200, and sugar low as possible
kind of cheated today, i treated myself to two gatorades. feel bad but not really, cuz gatorade is awesome and i need some electros..

i dont really count my carbs, i keep them low but i just deal with the heat. the heat sucks, but at 250mg i just fight through it. anytime i eat carbs though i take my shirt off and put a towel on my back, its almost like clockwork how fast it happens. almost exactly 10-15 minutes after consuming carbs i will feel a heatflash and it will last for 30mins-1 hour where my back just constantly sweats

i did abs/calves/cardio today. was my off day, wasn't supposed to go to the gym but i was bored at home so i figured i'd go and make the most of this cycle while i can.

still using the same supplements, 3x multi, 3x nac, 2x mela, 3x eca. eca does absolutely nothing to me anymore so im considering cutting it, not sure.


----------



## ButDoYouDeadlift

Day 10:

Couldn't finish my workout due to the amount i sweat, going to go back tomorrow and complete it.

seeing a lot more veins in my body, not sure if bf% is lowering or just placebo

100% have lost weight, will weigh myself tomorrow

cals for today: 2300

contemplating running this cycle for 41 days instead of 30 (was reading a few other logs), the sides are pretty shitty but manageable at 250. im glad i didnt go to 500

i got no heatflashes today, ate carbs too. kind of weird? i take my dnp at the exact same time everyday (4:20 pm lol)


----------



## pumperalbo

ButDoYouDeadlift said:


> Day 10:
> 
> Couldn't finish my workout due to the amount i sweat, going to go back tomorrow and complete it.
> 
> seeing a lot more veins in my body, not sure if bf% is lowering or just placebo
> 
> 100% have lost weight, will weigh myself tomorrow
> 
> cals for today: 2300
> 
> contemplating running this cycle for 41 days instead of 30 (was reading a few other logs), the sides are pretty shitty but manageable at 250. im glad i didnt go to 500
> 
> i got no heatflashes today, ate carbs too. kind of weird? i take my dnp at the exact same time everyday (4:20 pm lol)





if you only eat 30 grams of carbs a day, you'll notice 0, so do I do it right now, now and then just a little warm wave but very, very pleasant no matter where you are

I recommend that to you and the fat loss is wow I just say, have the feeling lose more than if I'm at 100grams carbs or 150grams

really try it out, one is tired but with eca that regulates itself and caffeine


----------



## ButDoYouDeadlift

Day 11/12:

Nothing really to say. Honestly everyday is kind of the same now. Just random heatflashes, takes me longer to get through workouts.

Took me 4 hours (!!) to finish my workout, I drank plenty of water and longer cooldown times just in case.


----------



## ButDoYouDeadlift

Day 13:

I cheated a bit on my diet, I think I consumed 3500 calories, I went easy the next day to streamline it. Turns out maybe EC does actually effect my appetite, I didn't take it that day and was super hungry. I might be getting consistent carb cravings on DNP now, so I'm gonna scale the diet back a bit. I'm also taking today/tomorrow as recovery days for the gym since I've gone hard the past few days.

Day 14:
Consumed only 1600 calories today, still feeling pretty hungry as I type this though. No other side effects, still on 250mg DNP and other supplements as well. No noticeable weight loss. Ironically enough as I type this I'm getting a heat flash, consumed next to no carbs today.


----------



## ButDoYouDeadlift

Day 15:

Still troopin along, I wish I had more to say. Sometimes the sides are really relevant and sometimes I can't notice anything.

Only ate 1300 cals today. It's really ****ing hard to not overheat, I underestimated the carb cravings. My sugar in take is also a little bit higher since I ran out of v8 and drink gatorades now. Meh, i'm losing weight so it must be working.


----------



## ButDoYouDeadlift

Day 16:

Same as day 15. I had no sides today. I had heartburn after taking the DNP but it went away. No workout today. Total cals for the day is somewhere around 1800.


----------



## pumperalbo

ButDoYouDeadlift said:


> Day 16:
> 
> Same as day 15. I had no sides today. I had heartburn after taking the DNP but it went away. No workout today. Total cals for the day is somewhere around 1800.



What is your weight actualy?


----------



## ButDoYouDeadlift

pumperalbo said:


> What is your weight actualy?



I'll weigh myself tonight at the gym, I started at 226 at beginning of cycle. Been in caloric deficit every day except one day, don't notice too much of a change, I expect to see a bit more when I come off of it. I'll post my weight tonight with my log.


----------



## ButDoYouDeadlift

Day 17:

So it turns out I put the wrong starting weight on the front page. I started at 236, not 226. Today I weigh 225.5, so I have effectively lost 10.5 lbs in 16 days. Not bad I'd say 

I had no sides at all today. Meal prepped for the next week.

Cals for the day:
1300

I just had no hunger at all today


----------



## Jin

If I ate 1,300 calories a day for 16 days I'd lose about 8 pounds without DNP. Just sayin.


----------



## ButDoYouDeadlift

Yeah you're completely right! I don't normally eat 1300 calories though, just wasn't very hungry today. I'm usually a lot higher (in previous posts).


----------



## Jin

ButDoYouDeadlift said:


> Yeah you're completely right! I don't normally eat 1300 calories though, just wasn't very hungry today. I'm usually a lot higher (in previous posts).



Always seems to me like DNP users are running huge caloric deficits while on DNP. Does it make it easier to eat less?


----------



## ButDoYouDeadlift

Hey all,

after some thought I'm considering ramping my dose up to 500mg and turning this into a 23 day cycle instead, thoughts? I don't really feel any effects for the past 8 days, and since I'm a bigger guy I can more than handle it. Is it safe to do this? I'm going to do some self research, but the plan basically is I ran 250 for 16 days, then want to run 500 for 7 more.


----------



## ButDoYouDeadlift

Day 23:

I haven't really posted in awhile because there's nothing to post. My weight has dropped from 236 (107kg) starting to 221 (100kg). 

My diet is super good now, eating 6 meals a day, hitting all my macros, no more junk food, meal prepping. I feel a lot better now in general and the weight is absolutely melting off of me right now, I see changes in the mirror every single day.

No side effects. The only things different is I'd say my core temperature is always 20% hotter, I'm always hot when people around me are neutral/cold. Doesn't bug me, I kind of got used to this early. I'm still only using 250mg a day.

I stopped taking NAC because it was giving my really bad heartburn everytime I took it, despite how much food/water I drank.

Also.. day 23, my cum turned yellow. Really strange, I hit the max dosage in my system at day 15, not sure why it's happening now.

In terms of weightlifting, I just hit my new deadlift/squat max, however my bench is completely stalled and I may have to deload on it, tried both widegrip and closegrip, can not make progress on it. However, my overhead press just broke out of a pretty bad 2 months stall I had, probably because of the diet change. Very happy with that.


----------



## pumperalbo

ButDoYouDeadlift said:


> Day 23:
> 
> I haven't really posted in awhile because there's nothing to post. My weight has dropped from 236 (107kg) starting to 221 (100kg).
> 
> My diet is super good now, eating 6 meals a day, hitting all my macros, no more junk food, meal prepping. I feel a lot better now in general and the weight is absolutely melting off of me right now, I see changes in the mirror every single day.
> 
> No side effects. The only things different is I'd say my core temperature is always 20% hotter, I'm always hot when people around me are neutral/cold. Doesn't bug me, I kind of got used to this early. I'm still only using 250mg a day.
> 
> I stopped taking NAC because it was giving my really bad heartburn everytime I took it, despite how much food/water I drank.
> 
> Also.. day 23, my cum turned yellow. Really strange, I hit the max dosage in my system at day 15, not sure why it's happening now.
> 
> In terms of weightlifting, I just hit my new deadlift/squat max, however my bench is completely stalled and I may have to deload on it, tried both widegrip and closegrip, can not make progress on it. However, my overhead press just broke out of a pretty bad 2 months stall I had, probably because of the diet change. Very happy with that.





very nice results 

do not worry about your sperm mine is always very yellow on dnp

Sex with a woman is not possible otherwise the puke if they have to swallow


----------



## ButDoYouDeadlift

Day 23-24

Nothing to comment on.

Day 24-27

After doing research and getting advice from dnp discord, I'm going to be changing to 500mg dosages from now on. I still haven't felt any significant change besides MASSIVE lethargy. I'm off ec stack now because I found it actually made me more hungry, so back to baseline now. I'm just trooping through the lethargy as best as possible. Plan on running this until maybe day 35/41 I don't know yet then stopping the cycle.

EDIT:

I just realized I've ****ed up the dates massively. Today is actually day 29, so I switched to 500mg dosages on day 26. Sorry about that. On the other dates nothing really happened.


----------



## ButDoYouDeadlift

Forgot to add:

Weight so far: 236 lbs (107.048 kg) > 217 lb (98.42 kg). This is in 29 days, 26 of them are 250, 3 at 500. I suspect I am holding a bit of waterweight (maybe 4-6 lbs) so I'm excited to see how it looks coming off.

My back progress pictures are mind blowing. Looking at my back flexed from 29 days ago you see nothing, but now all muscles are visible and my delts are actually showing. Probably one of the best back progress pics I've seen on dnp logs. Will post at end of cycle/water drop.

My diet is completely beautiful right now. No cheat days, just straight good foods. Lots of chicken breast, brown rice, protein shakes (with water and milk as a mixup).

My squat and deadlifts are still both progressing very well. My bench is stalling, I had to deload last workout. Not sure if this is because of the rapid weight loss on DNP or form issues. I have historically always had a lot of issues with bench press so I'm planning on fixing my form tonight so that it's hitting my pectorals more, because normally I don't feel it at all.


----------



## Chillinlow

Waiting for the progress pics


----------



## pumperalbo

do you have pictures?


----------



## Trump

How many DNP logs has pumper totally high jacked?


----------



## ghostman2020

Sounds like you got a good plan. Good Luck!


----------

